# Yard Time plant question



## HaloRabbits (Apr 29, 2017)

I have three small fenced in areas but we currently use only one to let the bunnies out. I would like to start utilizing the other two but there are a few plants that I don't know what they are. I am unsure if I should remove them, or just leave them there. I know most animals have sense enough not to eat something that can cause them harm. I do not know what they are so I can't look them up to see the safety of them. One I did identify is veronica persica which I have found mixed reviews about. 

The other has tiny little purple flowers...


----------



## MultipleAnimals (Apr 29, 2017)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## HaloRabbits (Apr 30, 2017)

MultipleAnimals said:


> Can you post pictures?


Yea, I will try and get pictures this afternoon.


----------



## Marie28 (Apr 30, 2017)

From what I just read veronica persicv is a wild rabbit deterrent. Personally I would remove it, better safe than sorry.


----------



## HaloRabbits (May 1, 2017)

Marie28 said:


> From what I just read veronica persicv is a wild rabbit deterrent. Personally I would remove it, better safe than sorry.



Yes, I plan to remove it. As for the other plants, I have attached photos and hopefully we can get some identified. I hope to be able to get them all identified soon, I will post the results if I do. 
 the next two are the same plant, one is a close up.  these next two look similar but I do not know if they are the same type of plant   
the next two are the same plant.  and last but not least


----------



## HaloRabbits (May 4, 2017)

Good news, I got all plants identified! I spoke with my botany TA from college haha. I now just have to research their safety, Ill let you know what I find in case any one is curious. I will list all plants and then whether or not they are safe when I am finished.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 4, 2017)

I recognize a few - the first is Virginia creeper, edible.  Second picture, some kind of grass (yeah, helpful I know... lol), third and fourth is narrow leaf plantain, edible, and they also love the broadleaf plantain.
Next two I'm not sure, they almost look like seedling tree or bush.
The next two, the ferny stuff kinda looks like wild carrot but I'm not sure.
The last one, I don't know, not sure if I've seen it.  What state are you in?

How'd I do?  

Edited to add:  I am saying 'edible' based on what my sheep can eat, with other animals it may vary.


----------



## HaloRabbits (May 4, 2017)

@norseofcourse you did very well!!

The grass is Rye. 
The feathery stuff is dog fennel. 
The last is a small flower buttercup. 

I haven't had a chance to look of safety of these things still. 
Also I am in North Carolina.


----------



## HaloRabbits (May 6, 2017)

What I found... 

This is NOT in order with the pictures. But these are the plants in that little enclosure.

1.       Parthenocissus quinquefolia (Virgina Creeper)
*a.       NOT SAFE*

2.       Secale cereale and lolium perenne (RYE)
a.      SAFE

3.       Plantago lanceolata (PLANTAIN)
a.      SAFE

4.       Carya ??? (hickory saplings/pecan saplings) They are in the same family, and we have two large pecan trees in the yard, so that is what we are assuming them to be.
a.      Pecan is safe
b.      Hickory is generally considered safe but cannot find too much information

5.       Eupatorium capillifolium (Dog Fennel)
a.      Couldn’t find a ton of information on dog fennel and rabbits, fennel is safe but dog fennel is typically avoided by cows/horses and the like and is also used as a repellent for rodents and insects so we will consider it *NOT SAFE*

6.       Lamium amplexicaule (henbit deadnettle)
a.      SAFE

7.       Stellaria media (common Chickweed)
a.      SAFE

8.       Ranunculus parviflorus (small flower buttercup)
a.      Couldn’t find info on this particular buttercup but I found two others that were toxic so we will consider this *NOT SAFE*


----------

